# CVP Products Rail command



## info2x (Oct 31, 2021)

My grandfather passed away a number of years ago. With grandma now gone it was time to clean out the house. I inherited his N scale layout that he and I worked on. He had tried to pass it on to the family years prior but no one really had the space to put it or the emotional attachment to make it a priority. In reality I probably don't have the space either, but emotions certainly pulled me in.

As I mentioned before we both worked on this layout. He did way more than I did obviously. N was never really my thing as it was entirely too tiny. I had (well still have) an HO layout that I never really finished although it was functional. I have my father's Lionel trains as well. Those were both traditional DC powered systems. This system however uses Rail Command by CVP Products.

Unfortunately we don't have any documentation for the system. I contacted CVP and they also don't have any documentation either (grrrr), but were all to happy to try and get me to upgrade to their EasyDCC system. I do have a few extra decoders so getting this system operational doesn't leave me in a huge expansion bind and currently I don't have any real plans to do any expansion. Just take a trip down memory lane. 

The system hasn't run in probably 5-10 years and the battery backup failed so all of the settings appear to be gone and I don't know how to program it

Does anyone have any documentation on this system? If not it looks like I'll have to upgrade to a newer system which isn't bad. I was thinking of going with the MRC Prodigy Advance 2 if I went that route. Seems like everyone goes NCE, MRC, or Digitrax. I was tempted to give EasyDCC a whirl, but I don't know...


----------



## J.Albert1949 (Feb 3, 2018)

The layout looks very nice.
Is it "move-able"?

If you're still in "the investigative stage", you might also take a look at the Digikeijs DR5000:








DR5000 - DCC Multi-bus command station


DR5000 DCC multi-bus command station for your model railwayAt Digikeijs, we sell the DR5000 - DCC multi-bus command station for your model railway. The DR5000 - DCC multi-bus command station is the command station with all imaginable bus connectors combined in one single device. The multi-bus...




www.digikeijs.com





It works with many handheld controllers.
This page:





Digikeijs DR5000 ~ 18 Volt ~ Command Station ~ LocoNet, XpressNet, RailCom, WiFi, USB – Iron Planet Hobbies







www.ironplanethobbies.com




... mentions "CVP", so it might work with the handheld we see in your first pic above.
(you could probably call or email the Iron Planet Hobbies guy and inquire about your specific controller).

*BUT...*
The DR5000 also works _wirelessly_ -- it has built in wifi.
You can use it with any smartphone or tablet:

iPhone
iPad
Android phone
Android tablet.
You need control software for the smartphone or tablet.
The software is FREE -- Roco z21 controller.
Free to download and try in demo mode from google play or the app store.

DR5000 also can work from a computer using JMRI.

In fact, it needs to be set up with a PC when you take it out of the box.
You can also do it on a Mac that's running Windows (either with bootcamp or through emulation with Parallels or VMWare Fusion).

But once set up, it runs fine on its own.

Just another dcc/control setup you might be interested in exploring...


----------



## info2x (Oct 31, 2021)

The set is moveable. I moved it earlier this year about 600 miles and with the exception of a few trees and a billboard detaching I'd say it faired really well. The set is on wheels and can rotate to fit through your standard doorway. Grandpa was an avid woodworker and engineer so these kinds of considerations were just part of the plan. 

I'll take a look at the links that you provided, thanks! I will note that the one thing CVP was able to tell me is that the Rail Command system predates DCC so unless I end up with documentation to get this system to work I'm likely starting from ground 0. While I would like to preserve the set as-is I knew my grandfather well enough to know that upgrading the system would not be considered an affront to him. It wasn't long after he got the system working that MRC introduced one of their earlier DCC systems. I remember him thinking that one of these newer systems might have been better for his size layout. I've used MRC before which is why I've kind of gravitated to them, but both NCE and digitrax look well suited as well. The goal is to have 2-3 trains running.


----------



## flyboy2610 (Jan 20, 2010)

MRC makes a good system, but stay clear of their decoders. They are not top shelf, by any means.


----------



## info2x (Oct 31, 2021)

flyboy2610 said:


> MRC makes a good system, but stay clear of their decoders. They are not top shelf, by any means.


That is good to know. Thanks!


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

MRC is a mainline DCC system and you won't go wrong with it...It can be
modified with additional wired or wireless hand controllers and
adapters that enable use of smart phone controls.

In my opinion it is always best to stick with the systems that are used
by the experienced modellers. Some of the 'outsiders' may have excellent
designs but do not have the number of experienced users who can
be useful when the unusual event occurs.

Don


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

I use an MRC Wireless system, and am very happy with it.

J.Albert always pushes the Digikeijs system, and it MAY work for you, but it has two serious drawbacks due to its use of touchscreen displays. The first is that there is no tactile feedback: you can't feel when your finger is in a button/ dial / slider, and you don't feel the "click" when you give a command. So you're forced to look at it rather than at your trains. Secondly, fine control is very difficult with a touchscreen. One click of the throttle nknob jn an MRC and you have moved the throttle one speed step. It's impossible to do that every time with a touchscreen-- trial and error is generally required.


----------



## info2x (Oct 31, 2021)

DonR said:


> MRC is a mainline DCC system and you won't go wrong with it...It can be
> modified with additional wired or wireless hand controllers and
> adapters that enable use of smart phone controls.
> 
> ...


I don't disagree with this sentiment.



CTValleyRR said:


> I use an MRC Wireless system, and am very happy with it.
> 
> J.Albert always pushes the Digikeijs system, and it MAY work for you, but it has two serious drawbacks due to its use of touchscreen displays. The first is that there is no tactile feedback: you can't feel when your finger is in a button/ dial / slider, and you don't feel the "click" when you give a command. So you're forced to look at it rather than at your trains. Secondly, fine control is very difficult with a touchscreen. One click of the throttle nknob jn an MRC and you have moved the throttle one speed step. It's impossible to do that every time with a touchscreen-- trial and error is generally required.


Thanks!


----------



## J.Albert1949 (Feb 3, 2018)

One of the benefits of the Digikeijs control box is that it offers all kinds of "connectivity", probably as much as or more than anything else on the market. This goes for wired controllers as well as for wifi (the latter is my preference).

I use a Roco z21 box myself, but if I had to do it over, I'd move over to the Digikeijs.

And once again... as mentioned in the page I linked to Iron Planet Hobbies (no affiliation with them whatsoever), they made mention of compatibility with CVP products...


----------

